# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Ερωτηση Για ΕΠΑΚ,ΠΕΑΚ

## drambuie

Παιδια γεια σας.Καινουριος στο forum και θα ηθελα να σας κανω μια ερωτηση.Μηπως ξερετε πως μπορω να βρω τον αριθμο που μπορω να καλεσω για αστικη χρεωση απο την acn;Εχω teledome και θελω να δω αν ισχυει το flat rate internet που αναφερεται σε αλλο topic.Eχω οπως καταλαβατε dial up και ειμαι απο Λαμια.Οποιος ξερει παρακαλω ας μπει στον κοπο να απαντησει.Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## crimson

Ίσως πρέπει να τηλεφωνήσεις στην acn και να ζητήσεις αριθμό για αστική ή υπεραστική κλήση - αν σου δουλέψει το ίδιο σου κάνει.

----------


## drambuie

Εχει στο site εναν αριθμο 8018008000 που εχει αστικη χρεωση.Λετε να ειναι αυτο;;

----------

